# Proud mummy!!!



## TaylorsMummyx

My little boy has just managed to sign "biscuit" and "milk"!! :)


----------



## sun

:happydance: So happy to hear this!!! You must be so proud xx
And every sign counts as a word in his vocabulary too :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey what a massive achievement xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

I keep trying to get him to show daddy but he won't :( haha he only does it when he's happy! Lol x


----------



## Tommee

Awww that's fantastic Hun  I can't wait for our appointment I wonder whether I get told to teach him sign?

xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Our speach therapist wasn't very good :( we don't see her again for 4months! :( ohwell I'm sure wen ds is older it will be better.

My sister just been round and asking him the sign for "eat", "pig" "juice" and "milk" and "busicuit" and he did every one!!!!! Hes obv listening ad taking it in


----------



## sun

Wow he's learned so much so fast! :thumbup:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Been two weeks :) speach therapist wanted 5 a week lol! Iv been doing it all the time lol I look like a nutter but love it :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always sign now. Its great and yes people look (especially since Matthew has a wide vocabulary now lol) but he still relys on visual instructions x


----------



## stick2000

That's fantastic!

We've been trying to teach our little one to sign too (she has speech delay and cerebal palsy so unable to use right hand so some of her signs are improvised) - she can do "more", "pig" (thanks to Justin from Something Special) and "eat" (she uses same sign for eat, biscuit, food). 

She's also learning "orange", "nappy" (we're using toilet sign) and "finished".

Over the past few weeks she's started to string signs together to make a short sentence - so she'll point to my laptop, do 12345 on her fingers and then sign "more" ... she asks for the fish alive nursery ryhme video on youtube lol!

We've been practising nursery ryhme signs too - so she'll do twinkle twinkle by opening and closing her left hand, she's got signs for incy wincy spider and fish alive. So although she can't talk I suppose she can _say_ quite a few things ... haven't really thought about it like that before.

....sorry to jump on your thread!


----------



## JASMAK

Horray!


----------



## carolinaw

congrats, hun. a big achivement he made... cheers...


----------



## Novabomb

Yay I am so happy for you right now.... I know how happy you are I have a son with a 18 month delay and up to the age of 4 he did not talk at all and signs was the only way he could communicate with me and I can remember how happy I was when he sign more eat mommy please. I would of been happy with just more or eat but that he put all of them together :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think I called everyone in the phonebook to tell them lol


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Haha that is so sweet!! I need to teach him some more but don't know any x


----------



## Novabomb

Go on youtub their are some videos on their and at the library you can rent baby videos that shows him basic signing like more drink socks shoes hat thank you mommy daddy ball play book rain the colors his ABC we found the videos helpful :thumbup:


----------



## Peanut78

That's great! :happydance:

It's so reassuring when they pick up the sign (was for me anyway) :thumbup:


----------



## Peanut78

Novabomb said:


> Go on youtub their are some videos on their and at the library you can rent baby videos that shows him basic signing like more drink socks shoes hat thank you mommy daddy ball play book rain the colors his ABC we found the videos helpful :thumbup:

Obviously depends on what sign (which country) you are teaching him, but we got the "Baby Sign Time" dvd's from US which he loooves! Just a suggestion... :shrug:


----------

